

Ask HN: favicon o.O - mr_twj

Did anyone else notice at (http://news.ycombinator.com/news) that HN's favicon was temporarily reddit's favicon around 7:30am PST? Maybe I need to get some sleep.
======
corin_
Firefox? Most likely a browser bug, I've had sites show favicons of other
sites I've recently visited before (not for a while, though)

~~~
mr_twj
Safari. You're probably right--fun while it lasted though.

